
Ask HN: How do I impress my wealthy and powerful new boss? - rickyrecon
I am new to the workforce, but landed a job where I will be working very closely with a billionaire on the Forbes 400. How do I make the best of this, and stand out?
======
nibs
I assume something that is rare for a person like that would be to be told the
whole, ugly truth about things.

That kind of person would have unlimited talent willing to work with them, but
finding someone who gives them accurate information would be invaluable.

That is not to say you become some kind of undercover snitch. Just that
accurate information can be immensely valuable to someone like that.

For an example, watch how Marco Polo (Netflix original show) shares
information about what is happening in the Mongol Kingdom with the Khan.

Instead of exaggerating, he tries to be specific and accurate. And the Khan
makes him an adviser in the court despite his original standing, so he can
continue to get his reports.

------
brudgers
Curious what "making the best" of it would be.

~~~
rickyrecon
Just taking advantage of the opportunity to meet someone of this stature to
advance my career and get ahead.

~~~
brudgers
In what direction should the career advance?

Ahead of what?

~~~
rickyrecon
I would like to be promoted up to leadership positions within the company.

